

Ask HN: How to get started with stock photography - rawsyntax

I've seen the other post about where to buy stock photography http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2445106.  I'd like to figure out how to produce some.  I have a Nikon Coolpix P100 and an iPhone 4.<p>What kinds of things should I be taking pictures of?  What sites should I be submitting content to?
======
taylorbuley
I wrote about this topic a long time ago and as part of my reporting put
together a list of tips^: [http://www.forbes.com/2008/09/01/stock-photography-
cash-tech...](http://www.forbes.com/2008/09/01/stock-photography-cash-tech-
egang08-cz_tb_0902stock.html)

^They are in slideshow format. Sorry!

